# Did it anyways



## mary1 (Sep 19, 2004)

I posted the other day hoping to find some Canadians on their opinion on dealers in Ontario, but didn't receive any. Oh well, thats ok. We had to order one probably take a good month or more for Sydney to arrive. From what I read it sounds like alot of TT's out there anyone own the 28rls? We are new with owning an rv, so I'll probably be a real pain on this website. The only thing that bothers me is it sounds like there is quite a few things to iron out before you take your rv on a vacation. Its too bad when you spend all that money you would expect everything to be in its working order. I don't ever recall buying a vehicle that has lots of little problems, only about the time the warranty runs out, is this common in the RV World? Well, thanks for listening to me and any advice would greatly be appreciated.
Mary1


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Mary! Welcome to the forum. This is the best place to find your answers with your TT. A lot of us here, including me are also 1st timers with TT's. Yes, there are little things to iron out, but all in all it is well worth it. You'll have lots of good memories to show for it.

Have fun! sunny


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi! I have had my trailer since January 2004 but have only had one problem so far. The table top cracked and I fixed the uneven boards that it rested on myself before I put the replacement table back on. Of course it was covered under warranty. It does seem like there are a lot of problems though. I live in Southern California so I can't help you with a dealer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mary the key is to do a detailed walk through/PDI when you take possession, use the Outbackers FAQ and the Tom Boles PDI those two should point out any major problems before you take a major trip.

Congrats on your new camper, those 5ers sure do look nice.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Mary,

Glad to hear you went ahead with the purchase ... you will enjoy it. I purchased my TT North East of Toronto so can't help with the dealer experience in your area.

Good luck.

Wayne


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi. We have owned our 28BHS for about a month. We have a few repairs that have to be done but we are holding off on taking it back to the dealership as of yet because the weather here is so nice now and we want to get in every weekend that we can before winter but before deciding on the Outback we did some research on different brands, makes and models. We found very few, if any that didn't have some sort of a problem, some big and some small so after looking at so many different ones we always came back to the Outback so Outback was the way that we wanted to go. We haven't regretted our choice







.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

A good pdi is the answer most problems can be taken care of before you take possession. Or maybe you'll be lucky and get a perfect Outback like my First one.
We took our second one out two days after I picked it up and had only one problem the slide motor quit working. So far that has been the only problem.
Check RV.NET you will see that all tt manufacturers have the same problems.

Jim


----------

